# S2s shipping



## Quixote (Aug 26, 2008)

Was in my LBS in Edmonton a week ago at exactly the same time as they got their first retail S2. The paint job looks good. I like it more than the SLC. It was ordered by a customer spec'd with Ultegra. I was kinda hoping I'd see it with the new DA, but I guess I'll just have to wait 'till they get to mine in the order queue.


----------

